

Fine, I’ll Go Build My Own Disassembler, with BlackJack - nkurz
http://www.joshbarczak.com/blog/?p=604

======
sikhnerd
Site appears down for me.

archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150215195350/http://www.joshba...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150215195350/http://www.joshbarczak.com/blog/?p=604)

Google Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1XzrZ3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1XzrZ3QoEsIJ:www.joshbarczak.com/blog/%3Fp%3D604+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
userbinator
_Maybe a virtual destructor? But then why would the ’1′ be there?_

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8052146/whats-this-
extra-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8052146/whats-this-extra-
parameter-passed-into-virtual-destructor)

It's a little odd to see ELF show up - such a complex format being used to do
little more than wrap some bytes intended for the GPU to execute.

(Does the usefulness of writing FunctionName+0xnnnn in call/jump targets seem
a bit odd? The addresses given on the left are absolute ones, so it would make
sense to give those first, maybe with the relative one in parentheses; the
relative one helps little in figuring out where exactly the call/jump goes...)

------
shouldbeworking
In case anyone didn't get the joke in the title:
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-going-to-build-my-own-
theme...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-going-to-build-my-own-theme-park-
with-blackjack-and-hookers) haha, very funny

------
MattBearman
and hookers.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGi6Q1pNbS0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGi6Q1pNbS0)

